# 27&quot; 1440p 144 Hz VA und FreeSync- die eierlegende Wollmilchsau



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

Hey,

ich suche nun einen neuen Monitor, hatte davor einen 24 " 144 hz Full HD von Viewsonic, aber da konnte ich ja fast die Pixel zählen.
Jetzt muss ein oben genannter Montior her.

Ob Curved oder nicht muss ich wohl selbst entscheiden, auch wenn der Effekt bei 27" wohl nicht so groß ist.


Mein Anfordungsgebiet ist so 60 % zocken und 40 % Büroarbeiten, während mein Zocken aus 80 % Shooter besteht und 20 % Spiele wo man die Grafik genießen will.

MSI Optix G27CQ4 ab &euro;'*'348,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der hier sieht ganz knackig aus. Hat aber nur 250 cd/m² was mir doch ziemlich wenig erscheint, da viele oft über 350 haben.

Ich kenn mich bei Monitoren überhaupt nicht aus. Geringer Inputlag wäre halt wichtig zum zocken. Beim örtlichen Mediamarkt gibt es genau einen VA.

Ich möchte wohl einen VA und keinen IPS, da ich schon sehr viel Shooter zocke (COD und PUBG).
Oder gibt es mittlerweile gute IPS mit geringen Inputlag etc?

Acer Nitro VG0 (Nitro VG270UPbmiipx) 69 cm (27 Zoll) IPS ZeroFrame Monitor Matt (HDMI, HDMI, DP, WQHD 2560x1440, 1ms (VRB), 144Hz, 350 Nits, HDR, FreeSync): Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt
Der IPS scheint ja recht gut zu sein, hat aber wohl mit Backlightbleeding zu kämpfen.

Preis bis 450 €. Und RGB Schrott finde ich bei Monitoren overkill, eigentlich schön schlicht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

Inputlag hat nichts mit der Panelart zu tun.
Meinst du vielleicht die Reaktionszeit?
Die wäre bei VA nämlich am schlechtesten, da wäre eher ein TN was für dich.


----------



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

ja wahrscheinlich meine ich Reaktionszeit^^
Ich weiß, dass TN am besten für Hardcoregamer ist, aber die Farben sind halt bei TN am schlechtesten und jetzt will ich mal was neues ausprobieren


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

Gute Farben=IPS.
Jede Technologie hat halt ihre Vor und Nachteile.
Aber wenn es VA mit 144Hz sein soll, dann Samsung S27HG70.


----------



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

also so wie ich es verstanden habe hat IPS die besten Farben, aber am wenigsten geeignet fürs Zocken. VA mit gutem Kontrast und Reaktiosnzeiten zwischen TN und IPS, also ein guter Mittelweg.

Meinst du C27HG70? Mit S finde ich nichts.


----------



## Faxe007 (7. Juni 2020)

VA ist eigentlich die günstigste Panel Art. Ich mag TN aber hab seit kurzem als eierlegende Wollmilchsau den: LG UltraGear 27GL850-B - könnte auch was für dich sein. Ich find den ganz brauchbar und er hat einen sehr geringen Input-Lag. Den perfekten eierlegenden wollmilchgebenden Monitor habe ich aber leider auch noch nicht gefunden. Vielleicht in 20 Jahren


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile gibt es auch schnelle IPS-Panels mit 144 Hz und kurzen Reaktionszeiten. Die Zeit von TN ist vorbei.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> also so wie ich es verstanden habe hat IPS die besten Farben, aber am wenigsten geeignet fürs Zocken. VA mit gutem Kontrast und Reaktiosnzeiten zwischen TN und IPS, also ein guter Mittelweg.
> Meinst du C27HG70? Mit S finde ich nichts.



Ja, C tut mir leid.
VA ist am langsamsten.


----------



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

wenn VA echt am langsamsten ist dann wohl doch ein IPS und hoffentlich wenig Backlightbleeding.

Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz/155Hz/165Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die 4 Monitore von Acer sehen doch alle ganz gut aus, werde mir wohl einen von denen mal bestellen


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

Wenn du was schnelles willst, dann am ehesten den XF270HUA.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Juni 2020)

Selbst unter dem 4 Acer-Monitor Modelen gibts es unterschiede,da würde ich genauer hinschaun.

Der Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx und Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx haben einen 8bit  Panel mit(16.8 Mio. Farben).

Der Acer Nitro VG1 VG271UPbmiipx hat zwar 10bit Panel(1.07 Mrd. Farben) ist aber kein echter(nativer) 10 bit Panel, eins mit (8bit+2bit FRC).
Das ist immer noch besser als ein normles 8Bit Panel.Und dieser Monitor  hat keine guten  Ergonomie der ist nur neigbar(keine Höhenverstellung oder Drehung möglich).

Der einzigste wirkliche brauchbare von den 4ren scheint wohl der Acer Nitro XV2 XV272UPbmiiprzx zu sein,der nicht nur Adaptive Sync, AMD FreeSync Premium hat .
Der unterstützt auch NVIDIA G-Sync.Also ob AMD oder Nvidia GPU genutzt wird ist wurscht,beides wird unterstützt.Und alle wichtigen Eigenschaften wie Ergonomie&Co hat es auch.
Also genauer hinschaun um welcher verbauter Technik sich handelt bei den Monitoren und Ausstattungsmerkmale.


grüße Brex


----------



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du was schnelles willst, dann am ehesten den XF270HUA.



naja der übersteigt mein Budget von 450 euro schon deutlich.

Okay so genau habe ich die 4 Modelle noch nicht angeschaut. Kann mir jemand kurz erklären was Freesync Premium ist? hatte immer nur das normale Freesync was mit meiner Nvidia Graka auch gut funktioniert hat.
Aber danke für die Anmerkungen, auf sowas schaue ich ja fst nicht^^

Höhenverstellbar so wichtig? Einmal eingestellt bleibt die doch eh immer gleich, evtl. kann man ja einen ganz hübschen Untersetzer finden (evtl. sogar ausm 3D Drucker)


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

Nur dass der XF besser ist.
Gsync compatible funktioniert auf dem XV teilweise nicht so gut und er ist langsamer als der XF.
8bit reichen auch völlig aus, HDR kannst du auf den Monitoren eh vergessen.


----------



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

Woran siehst du denn, dass der XV langsamer ist? Gibts da irgendwo Tests zu finden?

Habe den XF auch für 450 € im Netz gefunden, also nur 50 € Unterschied


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

Bei Geizhals sind doch Testberichte verlinkt.
Ansonsten ist Google dein Freund, einfach Monitorname und Review eingeben.


----------



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals sind doch Testberichte verlinkt.
> Ansonsten ist Google dein Freund, einfach Monitorname und Review eingeben.


okay habe jetzt von prad.de Testberichte von beiden Monitoren gefunden. Gleicher Testaufbau war mir wichtig und der XF ist echt so im Schnitt 20 % schneller.

Dann wirds wohl der Monitor  450 € oder 400 € sind dann auch egal.

Gibt es sonst noch Monitore in diesem Segment?  HP scheint ja auch gute Monitore zu machen, allerdings alle mit so hässligen grünen Stilelementen im Rahmen...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

Ja, LG 27GL850.


----------



## shotta (7. Juni 2020)

Test Acer Nitro XV272UP - Allrounder mit klasse Bild (Seite 5) - Prad.de
Test Acer XF270HUA - Gaming-Monitor ueberzeugt (Seite 4) - Prad.de

Noch ne Frage. Der XV erzielt deutlich schnellere Zeiten im Overdrive Extrem. Also warum dann nicht den nehmen? Im Test wird nur genannt, dass dann die Helligkeitsverläufe etwas leiden.

Was meinst du dazu? Trotzdem den XF?

PS: Der LG ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer 

PS2: Sehe gerade, dass beide Modelle nahezu überall ausverkauft sind


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Juni 2020)

Verlier dich nicht in solchen Spitzfindigkeiten. Unter "extremen" Overdrive gibt es dickes Ghosting, was zählt, sind die Werte unter 144 Hz "normal". Daher ist es an sich egal, welchen der beiden du nimmst.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

Nur das der HF bei CtC deutlich schneller als der XV ist.
Das Innolux AAS PAnel ist nun mal nicht das schnellste.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

450 € ist halt ne Stange Geld für einen Studenten, da will man schon das beste für sein Geld. Du hast aber recht, Overclocking extreme wird wohl niemand ernsthaft benutzen. Mit Freesync steht der Modus ja eh nicht zur Verfügung.

Aber welcher der beiden der bessere ist, ist fast egal, da beide Modelle oft nur noch vereinzelt irgendwo als Restposten verkauft werden.

Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx ab &euro;'*'394,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Der VG0 ist wohl der Nachfolger vom HF und soll das gleiche Panel besitzen.

VG0 Panel: AU Optronics (M270DAN02.5)
HF Panel: AU Optronics (M270DAN02.6)

Was auch immer da jetzt der Unterschied ist.

Den VG0 könnte ich mir kaufen und noch eine VESA Tischhalterung dazu, da der Monitor nicht höhenverstellbar ist. Was meinst du dazu @JoM79?

Falls der HF noch irgendwann mal bei ebay reinkommt werde ich mir den holen.

EDIT: einzigen Unterschied den ich ausmachen kann ist, dass der VG0 noch Visual Response Boost hat. Ob das überhaupt was bringt ist die Frage.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (8. Juni 2020)

Ich kann nur dringend von Acer Monitoren abraten im gaming Bereich. Sobald man freesync nutzt kann man den overdrive nicht mehr beeinflussen was bei dem Acer Xb273 U den ich zum testen da hatte zu massivem Overshoot geführt hat. Kann natürlich sein das andere Acer Monitore eine bessere Gezwungene Overdrive einstellung bei Verwendung von freesync verwenden, aber alleine die Tatsache das man den overdrive nicht mehr beeinflussen kann ist für mich ein no go


----------



## El-Pucki (8. Juni 2020)

Also ich finde ja, dass Du viel zu sehr auf der Reaktionszeit bzw. der Schnelligkeit herumreitest. Spielst Du im E- Sport Bereich auf Wettkampfebene? 

Ich habe diesen Monitor hier LG Flatron IPS235P | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland, der sicher nicht für schnelles Gaming gemacht ist. Trotzdem machen Shooter wie CS: GO oder aktuell Warzone und CoD Multiplayer unglaublich viel Spaß und ich kann problemlos mithalten bzw. gewinne die Spiele. Und einen Unterschied von 1ms zu 5ms oder zu 14ms das glaube ich einfach nicht, dass man das als normaler Mensch überhaupt merkt. 

Die neuen Monitore dürften eh alle schneller sein als meiner, also biste da auf jeden Fall auf der richtigen Seite 
Ich denke, wenn man da zu sehr ins Detail schaut, wird man sich nie entscheiden, weil jeder Monitor immer irgendetwas schlechter macht als die anderen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Wobei die 1ms Reaktionszeiten in den Datenblättern eh nicht real sind.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

El-Pucki schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Monitor hier LG Flatron IPS235P | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland, der sicher nicht für schnelles Gaming gemacht ist. Trotzdem machen Shooter wie CS: GO oder aktuell Warzone und CoD Multiplayer unglaublich viel Spaß und ich kann problemlos mithalten bzw. gewinne die Spiele. Und einen Unterschied von 1ms zu 5ms oder zu 14ms das glaube ich einfach nicht, dass man das als normaler Mensch überhaupt merkt.



Bei 144Hz siehst du den Unterschied, das hat nix mit merken zu tun.
Vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei 1-5ms, aber zu 14ms und mehr schon.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die 1ms Reaktionszeiten in den Datenblättern eh nicht real sind.


Doch sind sie, für irgendeinen perfekten Übergang zumindest.


handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Ich kann nur dringend von Acer Monitoren abraten im gaming Bereich. Sobald man freesync nutzt kann man den overdrive nicht mehr beeinflussen was bei dem Acer Xb273 U den ich zum testen da hatte zu massivem Overshoot geführt hat. Kann natürlich sein das andere Acer Monitore eine bessere Gezwungene Overdrive einstellung bei Verwendung von freesync verwenden, aber alleine die Tatsache das man den overdrive nicht mehr beeinflussen kann ist für mich ein no go


Nicht alle Acer Monitore sind gleich.


----------



## El-Pucki (8. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei 144Hz siehst du den Unterschied, das hat nix mit merken zu tun.
> Vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei 1-5ms, aber zu 14ms und mehr schon.



Dass man den Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz sieht, das meinte ich auch gar nicht. Das kann ich selber bestätigen.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

Also diese 1ms ist eigentlich ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz.

Zu Freesync und Overdrive. Soweit ich das aus den Testberichten herauslesen konnte lässt sich im Freesync Modus nur Overdrive normal und nicht extrem benutzen. Extrem Einstellung ist ja aber eh unbrauchbar aufgrund fehlerhafter Bilddarstellung.

Naja ich bin kein Esportler, spiele aber im Clan. Trotzdem möchte ich keinen Monitor der viele Schlieren macht.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (8. Juni 2020)

@JoM79

Deshalb schrieb ich ja das ich nicht weiß wie es bei anderen Acer Monitoren ist. 

@shotta

Genau, bei Verwendung von adaptive sync wird die Overdrive einstellung ausgegraut und steht "angeblich" auf Normal.
Bei mir war es aber so, daß die ausgegraute Normal Einstellung genau so viele Schlieren verursacht hat wie als wenn ich freesync abschaltete und dann die Extreme Overdrive Einstellungen verwendet habe. Getest habe ich es mit unterschiedlichen fps. 

Wollte es nur mit in den Raum werfen. Mir persönlich kommt deshalb kein Acer Monitor ins Haus und ich bin mit meinem Innolux Panel deutlich glücklicher auch wenn die Innolux panels nicht die schnellsten sind in der Reaktionszeit. Im Schnitt hat mein Monitor laut test ca. 8ms Reaktionszeit was ich aber in keiner Weise merke.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> Also diese 1ms ist eigentlich ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz.


Warum sollte das so sein?


handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> @JoM79
> Deshalb schrieb ich ja das ich nicht weiß wie es bei anderen Acer Monitoren ist.
> @shotta
> Genau, bei Verwendung von adaptive sync wird die Overdrive einstellung ausgegraut und steht "angeblich" auf Normal.
> ...



Ich kenn 2 Acer Montore bei denen das so ist und beim XF270HUA ist es sowieso die richtige Einstellung für Freesync.
Wenn du mit dem Innolux Panel zufrieden bist, hätte auch der XV272UP gepasst.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Juni 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> Naja ich bin kein Esportler, spiele aber im Clan. Trotzdem möchte ich keinen Monitor der viele Schlieren macht.



Keiner der IPS macht sonderlich viel Schlieren, egal ob Innolux, AUO oder das ach so tolle 1-ms-LG. 

Die Unterschiede sind in der Preisklasse minimalst, die du nicht siehst. Wenn es dir nur darum ankommt, kannste auch gleich die noch günstigeren IPS-Panels nehmen, die unterhalb der 400-Euro-Grenze kratzen. Die bieten an sich die gleiche Qualität, sparen aber halt an anderen Stellen bzw. der Ausstattung.

Sichtbar wird das bei den neuen IPS-Modellen, die aber das doppelte kosten und der Unterschied den Preis nicht wirklich rechtfertigt. Daher halte ich die Vergleicherei von den absoluten Werten mit CtC, Overdrive, Overshoot etc. nix. Spitzfindigkeiten, wie gesagt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

Welches neue IPS Modell ist denn sichtbar schneller als der LG 27GL850?
Selbst TN ist da nicht wirklich viel schneller.
Und wenn man keine Werte mehr vergleichen soll, wozu testest du dann überhaupt noch Monitore?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte jetzt den LG nicht dazugezählt, dachte es ging nur um die beiden Acer. 

Und vergleichen ist das Eine. Richtig interpretieren ist das andere. Sich bei den günstigen IPS-Panels Einzelwerte um die Ohren zu hauen, halte ich halt bissl arg päpstlich. Daher meine Einschätzung.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Keiner der IPS macht sonderlich viel Schlieren, egal ob Innolux, AUO oder das ach so tolle 1-ms-LG.
> 
> Die Unterschiede sind in der Preisklasse minimalst, die du nicht siehst. Wenn es dir nur darum ankommt, kannste auch gleich die noch günstigeren IPS-Panels nehmen, die unterhalb der 400-Euro-Grenze kratzen. Die bieten an sich die gleiche Qualität, sparen aber halt an anderen Stellen bzw. der Ausstattung.
> 
> Sichtbar wird das bei den neuen IPS-Modellen, die aber das doppelte kosten und der Unterschied den Preis nicht wirklich rechtfertigt. Daher halte ich die Vergleicherei von den absoluten Werten mit CtC, Overdrive, Overshoot etc. nix. Spitzfindigkeiten, wie gesagt.



Kannst du da noch ein gutes Modell nennen, dass unter 400 € kostet?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Juni 2020)

Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich

der Viewsonic etwa. Oder der HP direkt drunter.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

Oder die Acer, weil du ja selber sagst, die nehmen sich nix.


----------



## El-Pucki (9. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind in der Preisklasse minimalst, die du nicht siehst.
> 
> Sich bei den günstigen IPS-Panels Einzelwerte um die Ohren zu hauen, halte ich halt bissl arg päpstlich. Daher meine Einschätzung.



Wie ich bereits sagte


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2020)

Naja, Manu sieht es nicht, andere Leute schon.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe den Unterschied schon. Nur bei 400-Euro-Modellen über die Reaktionszeiten verschiedener IPS-Panels zu diskutieren ist in etwa so, als würde man aus dem Jacky-Cola-Saufen eine Whisky-Verkostung machen.


----------



## Shinna (9. Juni 2020)

Für unter 400€ ist der AOC CQ27G2U eine Überlegung wert. YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2020)

Das LG Nano IPS Panel ist nunmal deutlich anders als Innolux AAS Panel.
Und wirklich was anders als das Nano IPS, AAS oder AHVA kriegst du im Bereich WQHD 144Hz+ nicht. 

Und bitte keinen blended Whiskey mit Cola mit einem ordentlichen Whisky vergleichen.
Aber wenn du den Vergleich ziehen willst, selbst "billige" Whiskeys wie Johnny, Jim und Jack schmecken doch teils sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das LG Nano IPS Panel ist nunmal deutlich anders als Innolux AAS Panel.



Wo kommt dieses "Innolux-Panel" zum Einsatz, damit ich mir da auch was vorstellen kann?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2020)

Acer VG270/271UP (VG270 war die ersten Monate mit nem AHVA Panel), XV272UP, Gigabyte AD27QD, FI27Q(P), BenQ EX2780Q.


----------



## shotta (11. Juni 2020)

Schade, dass die Acermodelle keine Option zur stufenweise Regelung der Schärfe bietet. Die Acer Modelle sollen den Text ja recht unscharf anzeigen. Mal sehen ob ich damit zurecht komme.

Ansonsten muss es wohl doch ein Modell mit regulierbarer Schärfe werden. Oder halt die Texte auf dem alten Monitor verfassen 

Naja aber wird wohl eher was mit dem Coating zu tun haben.


----------



## shotta (15. Juni 2020)

ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ ab &euro;' '497,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

was haltet ihr von dem Monitor? Soll wohl ähnlich schnell wie der XF sein und nahezu keine Lichthöfe haben.
Den werde ich mir wohl zum Vergleich dazu holen auch wenn 500 €  echt ne Stange Geld ist, aber dafür geht man ja schließlich schaffen


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Angaben sehen gut aus.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2020)

Mieser Overdrive, würde ich nur kaufen, wenn du unbedingt ELMB Sync nutzen willst.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. Juni 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ ab €'*'497,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> was haltet ihr von dem Monitor? Soll wohl ähnlich schnell wie der XF sein und nahezu keine Lichthöfe haben.
> Den werde ich mir wohl zum Vergleich dazu holen auch wenn 500 €  echt ne Stange Geld ist, aber dafür geht man ja schließlich schaffen



Ist ein bisschen langsamer in den Reaktionszeiten als der XG, was aber wirklich nur minimal ist. Ansonsten ein gutes Teil für den Preis.


----------



## shotta (15. Juni 2020)

und was lässt die 100 € Aufpreis rechtfertigen? Die Lichthöfe sollen wohl um einiges besser sein und ich habe keine Lust 10 Monitore hin und her zu schicken bis was ordentliches dabei ist. 100 € ist auf 8 bis 10 Jahre gerechnet auch nicht wirklich viel.

Also der XG ist mir echt zu teuer und ich bin halt kein Pro Spieler, da lohnt sich das nicht.
 Gsync brauche ich halt auch nicht, Freesync reicht mir locker.

ELMB brauche ich nicht wirklich. Soll ja wieder so ein Feature sein, dass nichts ganzes und nichts halbes ist. Und fürs Egoshooter zocken wohl eh nicht brauchbar.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2020)

Backlightbleeding ist immer Glückssache, das macht im Prinzip keinen Unterschied welchen der WQHD 144Hz Monitore du nimmst.
Wenn dir eine gute Schärferegelung wichtig ist, wäre der Gigabyte FI27Q was für dich.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob der auf den 5 Seiten schon Ausgeschlossen wurde, aber der HP X27i 144Hz WQHD 27" hätte eine 7 Stufen Schärferegelung  für grad 350€ ist aber ein IPS
Bei Geizhals steht Freesync Premium von 48-144Hz. Wenn ich das Recht in erinnerung habe, hat PCGH im Heft/Test aber eine Range von 0-144Hz anggeben was jetzt stimmt weiß ich nicht^^!

Edit:
Der Häufiger nachgesagte sehr leichte Gelbstich ist übriegens schon allein mit den Voreinstellungen für "Foto" im Direkten Vergleich mit dem Samsung C24FG70 VA-Panel quasi Vollständig weg. Ohne Groß zu fummeln


----------



## shotta (18. Juni 2020)

Der HP sieht potthässlig aus. Sorry aber solche grünen Designränder gehen für mich gar nicht auf einem Tisch, wo fast alles schwarz ist.

Hab jetzt den Asus VG27AQ und Acer XV272U aufm Tisch stehen.

Der Acer ist viel schneller und die Lichthöfe sind viel geringer, würde mir im normalen Betrieb niemals auffallen. Mit der Bildeinstellung bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Und er ist schärfer als der Acer.
Der Acer ist auch wesentlich schlechter verarbeitet.

Hätte der Asus nicht 4 Pixelfehler würde ich ihn behalten.

Jetzt werde ich mir noch den LG 27L850B anschauen und dann zwischen dem und dem Asus entscheiden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2020)

Der Acer ist schneller als der Asus?
Welche Overdrivestufe bei den Beiden?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Bei 4 Pixelfehlern solltest du den einfach reklamieren und umtauschen.

Nach meinem Stand muss man maximal 1-2 Pixelfehler akzeptieren, der Rest fällt unter die Gewährleistung.


----------



## HowardStark (18. Juni 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> Der HP sieht potthässlig aus. Sorry aber solche grünen Designränder gehen für mich gar nicht auf einem Tisch, wo fast alles schwarz ist.(...)



Das "wunderschöne" grüne Licht kann man ausstellen im OSD, btw. Das nur für die Nachwelt.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2020)

Kommt auf die Pixelfehlerklasse, die Anzahl der Pixel und die Art des Pixelfehlers an.


----------



## shotta (18. Juni 2020)

habe mich verschrieben. Der ASUS ist schneller als der Acer. Der Acer hat Overdrive "normal" an. Mit "schnell" oder VRB wird das Bild echt unschön.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich beim Asus nichtmal die Overdrive einstellung. Nur ELMB und Overclock für 165 Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2020)

Heisst beim Asus tracefree.


----------



## shotta (18. Juni 2020)

ah okay war auf der zweiten OSD Seite. Tracefree ist bei 60/100. Bei 80 fängts leicht mit Nachleuchten an und 100 natürlich extremer.

Aber bin voll zufrieden mit 60/100. Perfektes Bild und echt schnell, viel schneller als der Acer.

Also finde die 100 € Aufpreis lohnen sich da schon.

Allgemein ist der Sprung von 22 " Full HD auf 27 " WQHD schon enorm.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2020)

Schneller ist der auf jeden Fall.
Vorteil vom Acer ist halt, dass der overdrive bei +-60fps und Freeync/Gsync besser funktioniert als TF60 beim Asus.


----------



## Hamulus (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo Shotta, 

wie ist deine Meinung zum 27LG850 ? vor allem im Vergleich zum Asus vg27aq ? ist da ein Unterschied merkbar ? 
Liebe Grüße, 
Jasmin


----------



## shotta (19. Juni 2020)

Jom79, davon habe ich noch nichts bemerkt. 
Aber ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob ich ohne die ganzen Monitortests überhaupt bemerkt hätte, dass der Asus so viel schneller ist. Getestet wurde bisher nur CoD MW Multiplayer.

Was beim Acer allerdings gar nicht klar geht, dass der Bildschirm alle 20 Sek. kurz schwarz wird wenn man Freesync aktiviert hat und zwei Monitore angeschlossen hat. Die Foren sind voll mit dem Problem und für mich, der ein 2 Monitor Setup nutzen will, geht das halt gar nicht.

@Hamulus,
der LG kommt erst heute nachmittag und werde wohl erst am Sonntag erste Eindrücke vermitteln können.


----------



## shotta (19. Juni 2020)

kann mir jemand ordentliche Einstellungen für das Bild für den Asus VG27AQ und LG 850B nennen? 

Bin völlig überfordert. Am Anfang hatte der Asus einen krassen Gelbstich, mit dem Racing Profil ist es jetzt schon besser, aber nicht perfekt.


----------



## Hamulus (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo, da wäre ich auch interessiert. Meinst du Einstellungen im System oder in einem Spiel? Habe den Kinomodus gerade aktiviert.

Habe beim AsusVG27AQ das Problem, dass z.B: in Battlefield beim Laufen gewisse "Steine" erst nach und nach dargestellt werden. 
Hast du HDR an oder aus?  und hast du DX12 aktiviert ? 
Stimmt es, wenn HDR an ist man kein ELMB nutzen kann?

Wenn du gute Einstellungen gefunden hast würde ich mich auch sehr darüber freuen  

Liebe Grüße,
Jasmin


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Hamulus schrieb:


> Habe beim AsusVG27AQ das Problem, dass z.B: in Battlefield beim Laufen gewisse "Steine" erst nach und nach dargestellt werden.



Klingt eher nach LOD oder nachladenden Texturen, also nichts, das vom Monitor kommt.


----------



## Hamulus (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo  

habe versucht LOD zu googeln aber ohne Erfolg, kannst du kurz sagen wofür die Abkürzung steht? bzw. woran es vllt. liegen könnte? an der Grafikkarte oder CPU ? 

Liebe Grüße,
Jasmin


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2020)

An deinen Einstellungen im Spiel.
Lod ist level of detail.


----------



## Hamulus (20. Juni 2020)

Super danke  habe mal ein paar Vorschläge für GrafikSettings für BFV von YouTube genommen, damit sieht es schon etwas besser aus  

at Shotta: Wie ist dein Fazit zum LG Monitor?


----------



## shotta (20. Juni 2020)

schick mir mal bitte das Video, will die Einstellungen auch mal ausprobieren.

 Der LG verspätet sich und kommt erst am dienstag an, ich werde dann hier berichten.


----------



## Hamulus (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo  

habe das Video für ein paar Settings genommen: YouTube

Freue mich über dein Feedback zum LG Monitor  

Liebe Grüße,
Jasmin


----------



## shotta (23. Juni 2020)

Der LG kam gestern mittag.
ist definitv der schnellste Monitor von allen und zum Zocken sehr gut geeignet.

Werde aber wohl den Asus behalten, bzw. einen neuen bestellen der hoffentlich weniger als 4 Pixelfehler hat.

Vorteil LG:
- höhere Reaktionszeit
- bessere Performance um 60 Hz Bereich (kein Ruckeln)

Vorteil Asus:
- weniger BLB
- Schärfere Schriftdarstellung
- besserer Kontrast (Schwarz ist mehr schwarz, beim LG eher grau)

Der LG hat darüber hinaus am Bildschirmrand dunkle Stellen, siehe Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ers


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstes Bild ist der LG, rechts der Asus.
Im rechten Bildbereich sieht man deutlichd en dunklen Schimmer, nervt beim Worddokument schon dezent. Der Asus hat die bessere Ausleuchtung.
Habe mit anderen gesprochen die den LG haben, die haben dieses dunkle Schimmern allerdings nicht.

Ist einfach eine Lotterie mit den Panelen.


----------



## Hamulus (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Shotta,

danke dir für dein Feedback  
Du bleibt also nun beim Asus vg27aq ? Hab mir mal noch en vg27bq mit einem TN Panel angeschaut. Was meinst du dazu hinsichtlich der Differenz zwischen TN und IPS Panel ? 
Weißt du schon wo du den vg27aq neu bestellen wirst? Asus hat wohl wieder welche im Online Shop, hast du da Erfahrungen? Ich versuche Amazon aufgrund der zahlreiche negativen Erfahrungen zu meiden. 

Und noch eine Frage: wie hast du den Pixeltest gemacht bzw. mit welchem Programm? 

Liebe Grüße,
Jasmin


----------



## shotta (23. Juni 2020)

Bin mit Amazon hochzufrieden und bestelle dort alles. Die nehmen die Sachen wenigstens anstandslos zurück. Also ich werde erstmal beim IPS bleiben. Daneben bleibt mein alter 22 " TN stehen. Grade bei Rollenspielen wo man auch auf die Umgebung achtet ist IPS einfach geil mit der Farbpracht.

Ich kaufe aus Prinzip nicht bei Saturn oder Mediamarkt weil die immer zicken. Alternate und Caseking kann ich noch empfehlen. Einen anderen habe ich bei Galaxus bestellt, weiß aber noch nicht wie die Rücksendepolitik bei denen ist. 

Die Pixeltests mache ich immer mit dem Tool von Eizo. Einfach nach "Eizo Monitor Test" googlen. 

Knnst du deinen Asus noch zurückschicken? Hat deiner Pixelfehler?


----------



## Hamulus (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo, danke dir  

Hatte meinen bei Jacob Elektronik bestellt, allerdings beziehen die ihre Waren größtenteils über zweite Hand von einem nicht angegebenen Vertrieb. 
Die rückendepolitik ist bis jétzt noch ganz gut, nur der Schriftverkehr ist etwas langsam. 

Ich wollte direkt beim ASUS online Shop bestellen um vllt einen guten Griff direkt vom Händler zu bekommen. Hast du da Erfahrungen / eine Meinung drüber ? 

Danke dir für das Tool, werde ich heut mal ausprobieren. Ist das mit den pixelfehler eigentlich wie eine Lotterie ? 

Liebe Grüße,

Jasmin


----------



## shotta (24. Juni 2020)

Ja, Pixelfehler sind auch glückssache.

Wie ist das denn bei deinem Asus wenn du Gsync aktiviert hast. Wenn die Graka nurnoch 50 oder 60 Hz liefert, bekommst du dann auch spürbare Ruckler? Du hast aber wohl ne 2080, da passiert das wohl nicht so schnell


----------



## Hamulus (24. Juni 2020)

Das ruckeln ist bei mir auch da, mit paar Setting änderungen ist aber jetzt ganz zufriedenstellend. 
Wie ist deine Meinung zum Elmb ? 

Stimm es wenn man auf 165 hz hoch geht dann kein Elmb mehr möglich ist ? 
Mit wieviel Hz bist du so unterwegs ?

Lg,
Jasmin


----------



## shotta (25. Juni 2020)

was hast du da genau eingestellt?
ich zocke immer mit 144 Hz und Gsync, keine 165 Hz da dort für mich keine spürbaren Besserungen kommen.
Elmb habe ich immer deaktiviert, da mir da das Bild zu dunkel ist. Jap mit 165 Hz ist kein Elmb verfügbar. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, 165 oder 144 Hz ist egal


----------



## Hamulus (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo  

ja stimmt. ELMB macht es wirklich ziemlich dunkel. Kenne mich mit 165 Hz nicht so gut aus. Hatte mir mehr erhofft aber wahrscheinlich macht es wirklich keinen Unterschied 

Kurze Frage noch:  Bei meinem Asus vg27aq am rechten Bildschirmrand kann ich in den Einstellungen den "Cursor rechts" immer nur nach unten scrollen. Geht bei dir auch noch oben ? 

Liebe Grüße,

Jasmin


----------



## shotta (25. Juni 2020)

der aktuelle Asus liegt schon bei der Post. Der neue sollte aber die Tage da sein, dann geb ich dir Bescheid.
Aber ist aufjedenfall der beste in meine Augen, auch besser als der LG.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2020)

Logisch das es mit ELMB dunkler ist, die Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird auch phasenweise abgeschaltet.


----------



## shotta (25. Juni 2020)

@Hamulus
gibts beim Asus eine "Black Stabilizer" Funktion wie beim LG. Da kannst du die Schwarzsättigung anpassen. Für Egoshooter geil weil so die duklen Ecken viel heller werden. Und bei Horrorspielen kannst alles viel dunkler machen.

Gibts da sowas ähnliches?


----------



## Hamulus (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo Shotta, 

es gibt einen Shadow Bast -> anderer Name aber soll wohl den gleichen Effekt haben. Findest du im Tastenmenü rechts am Bildschirmrand. 
Nutzt du eigentlich  HDR ? 

Liebe Grüße,
Jasmin


----------



## shotta (26. Juni 2020)

Hey,
okay danke werde ich dann beim neuen nochmal ausprobieren. Ne HDR nutze ich nicht, da das HDR fast nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Die erfüllen nur den Standard, was nicht wirklich schwer ist, um das eben als Feature drauf schreiben zu können.

@JoMo
Der Asus hat ja bei 60 Hz eine viel schlechtere Reaktionszeit als der LG. 
Kann es daran liegen, dass ich die Performance bei Gsync beim Asus um die 60 Hz soviel schlechter empfinde?

Ich sehe da ja spürbare Ruckler, keine Schlieren oder so. Das hat doch damit dann eigentlich nichts zu tun oder? Ist ja nicht so, dass der Monitor bei 60 Hz irgendwie einen anderen Modus einstellt


----------



## shotta (26. Juni 2020)

Hamulus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ja stimmt. ELMB macht es wirklich ziemlich dunkel. Kenne mich mit 165 Hz nicht so gut aus. Hatte mir mehr erhofft aber wahrscheinlich macht es wirklich keinen Unterschied
> 
> ...


verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz. Wie meinst du nach oben scrollen? Wenn du im OSD bist und mit dem 4 Wege Joystick navigierst? Hier kannst du dann nicht nach oben sondern nur links rechts unten?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2020)

Du kannst beim Asus auch den overdrive einfach höher stellen, nur hast du dann noch mehr inverse ghosting.
Der LG ist schon ziemlich schnell, nur ist er was glow, blb und Kontrast angeht leider etwas schlechter als die Panel von AUO und Innolux. 
Vom reinen Standbild ausgehend sind AUO und Innolux etwa gleich gut, beim Bewegtbild wäre die Reihenfolge dann eher LG, AUO und zuletzt Innolux.


----------



## shotta (27. Juni 2020)

der zweite Asus hat wieder Pixelfehler.

@Humulus wie viele hat deiner? (EIZO Monitor Test)


----------



## DynamischerDiskord (28. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mieser Overdrive, würde ich nur kaufen, wenn du unbedingt ELMB Sync nutzen willst.



Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache, würde ich mich hier gerne einklinken, da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor bin. Da ich mich auch für den Monitor interessiere und ihn auch schon zu Hause hatte (aber wegen BLB zurückgeschickt), würde ich gerne wissen, was genau am Overdrive so schlecht ist?
Ansonsten scheinst du ja sehr gut in der Materie zu stecken, daher würde ich dich gerne nach deiner Empfehlung für einen Monitor um die 500 Euro fragen. Im Grunde suche ich einen Monitor hauptsächlich zum zocken. Aber ich zocke kaum Multiplayer und lege mehr Wert auf eine gute Bildqualität. Ansonsten suche ich halt wie hier auch WQHD, 144 Hz, 27 Zoll (eventuell 32).
Wenn ich es recht rausgelesen habe, dann favorisierst du den LG, den ich gerade zu Hause teste. Den empfohlenen Acer würde ich mir auch mal anschauen, da er auch recht günstig ist. Gibt es weitere empfehlenswerte?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2020)

Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ Review - TFT Central
Das beschreibt es immer noch am besten und entspricht auch meiner Meinung.
Mein Favorit ist eher der Gigabyte AD27QD.
Mit Overdrive auf Balance zwar nicht der schnellste, allerdings funktioniert er damit von ~50-144Hz problemlos.
Zudem hat er für mich das bessere Bild gegenüber dem LG.


----------



## shotta (28. Juni 2020)

Von Acer nehme ich mittlerweile Abstand aufgrund mangelhafter Schärferegulierung und recht hohem Coating. 
Schärfe ist mir doch recht wichtig, weil ich viel mit Word schreibe.

Mit dem Bild vom LG werde ich nicht so ganz warm. Werde mir evtl. auch mal den Gigabyte anschauen. Für mich hat der Asus aber definitiv das bessere Bild im Vergleich zum LG.


----------



## Hamulus (28. Juni 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> der zweite Asus hat wieder Pixelfehler.
> 
> @Humulus wie viele hat deiner? (EIZO Monitor Test)



Hallo  

hm... ich habe den Test gemacht, aber mit meinem Auge nichts sehen können. 
Hast du wieder bei Amazon bestellt?  versuche es mal bei einem anderen Anbieter. Ich wette die Wahrscheinlich für ein geringen Pixelfehler ist höher  

Allerdings flakert das Bild manchmal z.B. vom Bildschirmhintergrund ? 
Ist dir sowas bekannt? 

Liebe Grüße,

Jasmin


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2020)

Wann flackert das Bild?
Auf dem Desktop, im Spiel?


----------



## Hamulus (29. Juni 2020)

manchmal flackert er, wenn z.B. bei Battlefield den Ladebildschirm läd. Manchmal auch nur im Desktop Bereich. 

Vermute das es direkt vom Bildschirm kommt, vllt Schaden durch den Transport?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2020)

Flackern im Ladebildschirmen ist normal wenn adaptive sync aktiv ist.
Auf dem Desktop sollte es eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (30. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Flackern im Ladebildschirmen ist normal wenn adaptive sync aktiv ist.
> Auf dem Desktop sollte es eigentlich nicht passieren.



Sollte nicht Normal sein bei Offiziell von Nvidia getesteten Gsync Kompatibelen Monitoren. Die flackern auch nicht im Menü oder bei Ladescreens.

Dann gibt es noch Ips Monitore die nicht offiziell Gsync Kompatibel sind und nur in manchen Ladescreens flackern aber im Spiel ohne flackern laufen.

Und dann gibt es noch VA Panels die flackern im Spiel und auch im Ladescreen.

Das ist so meine kleine Erfahrung die ich mit aktuellen Monitoren gemacht habe. Deshalb kommen für mich nur Monitore in Frage die auf der Nvidia Liste stehen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2020)

Oh doch, die flackern bei wenig fps, was ja Ladebildschirme sind.
Auch "echte" Gsyncmonitore machen das.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (30. Juni 2020)

Also meine gsync kompatibelen Monitore flackern auch nicht im ladescreen, ich habe bisher aber auch nur ca 15 Spiele gespielt.

In der selben Zeit hatte ich noch ein paar VA und ips Monitore die nicht offiziell gelistet sind und die haben im ladescreen geflackert bei den meisten Spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte schon genug Monitore und egal ob gsync, Freesync oder gsync compatible und bestimmten Bedingungen, haben sie alle geflackert.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (30. Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt bei mir flackert nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2020)

Dann seih doch froh.


----------



## DynamischerDiskord (7. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ Review - TFT Central
> Das beschreibt es immer noch am besten und entspricht auch meiner Meinung.
> Mein Favorit ist eher der Gigabyte AD27QD.
> Mit Overdrive auf Balance zwar nicht der schnellste, allerdings funktioniert er damit von ~50-144Hz problemlos.
> Zudem hat er für mich das bessere Bild gegenüber dem LG.



Danke für die Info. Wenn ich das aus dem Artikel recht verstehe, dann ist die Performance des Monitors nicht sehr gut, wenn ich keine hohen FPS erreiche, unabhängig davon, welche Refresh Rate ich am Monitor einstelle, oder? Ich zocke zwar nur am PC, aber bei Red Dead Redemption 2 habe ich auch nur zwischen 40 und 50 FPS. Da würde ich dann also Probleme bekommen mit dem Overshooting?
Unter dem Absatz ist ein Vergleich mit anderen Monitoren angegeben. Dort hat der Gigabyte auch einen eher mäßigen Wert bzgl Overshooting. Ist das bei dem trotzdem weniger problematisch?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2020)

Der Overshoot beim Gigabyte ist bei Speed, bei Balance ist alles ok.
Der Overshoot beim Asus bezieht sich auf VRR.
Wenn du den dauerhaft auf 144Hz laufen hast, ist dem egal ob 20 oder 120fps, der Overshoot ist der Gleiche.
Es ist halt ein generelles Problem bei sehr vielen Freesyncmonitoren.
Monitore mit nem Gsyncmodul haben das Problem nicht, da die einen adaptiven overdrive haben.


----------



## Hamulus (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

überlege mir den 27Gl850-B zu holen, da steht bei den Daten:

#Nvidia Gy-sync: Nein
#AMD Free-Sync: JA

Habe einen Ryzen und eine Nvidia 2000er Reihe


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2020)

Was soll eine 2000 Geforce für eine Karte sein?


----------



## Hamulus (8. Juli 2020)

meine eine Geforce der 2080er Reihe 

würde die synchronisation auch mit dem System klappen?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2020)

Ja, solange du Windows 10 hast und ein DP Kabel benutzt.


----------



## sonic1monkey (8. Juli 2020)

Hoffe es ist ok wenn ich frage, weil  der Monitor hier auch erwähnt wurde.

Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q    vs Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q-P 

Soll hauptsächlich für Spiele sein. ( Pubg, Battlefield ect.)

Lohnt sich die bessere Version?
Oder gibts eine günstigere alternative?


----------



## shotta (10. September 2020)

@sonic1monkey 
zwischen den beiden Monitoren gibt es keinen Unterschied, schau rtings.com Test.

Hast du dir den schon bestellt? ich werde mir wohl den Fi27Q bestellen, da es wohl der beste Monitore mit den geringsten Kompromissen ist.


----------



## sonic1monkey (10. September 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> Hast du dir den schon bestellt? ich werde mir wohl den Fi27Q bestellen, da es wohl der beste Monitore mit den geringsten Kompromissen ist.


Da Geld aktuell  knapp ist   konnte  ich mich nicht  entscheiden  zwischen   Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q und Dell S2721DGF

Wollte   noch auf den  Test bei rtings warten  der diese   woche kommen  soll zum  dell.
Ob  der Dell vielleicht technisch  was  neues  bietet, wovon ich jetzt  mal  nicht ausgehe.

Tendenz aktuell eher richtung Gigabyte  aber  der  kostet  über 200€  mehr.
Da  ist  dann  wieder die   frage   ob  es  das wert  ist.


----------

